# 2010 Brute Force 750 Idling Up and Down... HELP!!!



## creepinthedeep (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a 2010 Brute 750 and it idles right when it wants to. I do not want to idle it up any because it idles high when it is acting right. It mainly starts acting up once the bike has been under water over the seat. I have greased all of my plugs and it still idles like it is surging. I have to keep constant pressure on the throttle or it will die. Also, the bike is hell to start when its hot. Have to pump the throttle and turn it over for about 20 seconds before it will start. Has anyone else had similar problems with a Brute?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like it could be tps sensor. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

